# Suntimes: Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden (merged)



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Besides, Curry's situation is complicated by trying to find insurance for him.

"The only thing that I take personally is that we have bent over backwards for Eddy by trying our best to take care of him, flying him, his family and friends all over the country on private jets to make sure his problem was addressed in the most professional way possible.

"To now suggest there is a 'sour taste' is wrong, and I will always stand by the way we have treated him.''

As for finding a big shooting guard, the Bulls have signed undrafted free agent Eddie Basden, who averaged 15.3 points, 8.5 rebounds and 3.3 steals at Charlotte last year.

"I'm a defensive-minded player, and I'll do whatever it takes to win,'' Basden said. "They said they wanted a bigger shooting guard that can fill that position, and that's kind of been my niche.''


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Basden. Basden. Basden. I like it, I like it a lot. The part about Curry. Not so much.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull091.html





> Paxson resented the implication. Teams often wait until their restricted free agents receive offers from other teams, thereby creating a market value. Teams can match any offer made to their restricted free agent.
> 
> Besides, Curry's situation is complicated by trying to find insurance for him. "This is a process, and there is a reason the system is set up the way that it is with unrestricted and restricted free agency,'' Paxson said. "Our guys are restricted, and the process will work itself out.


 

What, exactly, is the reason? An honest answer to that question, from an NBA GM to a player, would be interesting to hear.

Second, I've asked this before, but the whole insurance bit is under covered by everyone. What exactly is the hold up? I mean, are insurers just not returning the Bulls' phone calls?


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Great to see that they've got Basden locked up, his numbers look good in the summer league and he seems to be a perfect fit. Would be nice to have Duhon, TC and EC done, but at least they are all restricted, so we can always match.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

I'm loving that we didn't waste any time getting Basden on board. I have a strong feeling the kid will contribute for us. Possibly the best defender in the entire NCAA last season.

As for the Curry thing, Pax is just irked for the same reasons we discussed here yesterday. Eddy's being impatient and immature, and to make those kind of comments 1 week into free agency is ridiculous, especially when health concerns complicate the structuring of a contract. The only thing that I don't see Pax doing is being "proactive"; all this talk about letting the market dictate value, and utilizing restricted free agency...that doesn't really constitute being proactive, does it? However, I'm confident Pax will get the job done this off-season when it's all said and done.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-banx09.html




> *The ability to insure Eddy Curry, perhaps more than concerns about his episodes with an irregular heartbeat, seems to be what's holding up his contract situation.*
> 
> "We're inclined to go along with our doctors and would not put him through any more examinations than we normally do all prospects for a new contract,'' one general manager said. "If he passes those examinations, he would be treated just like any other player. But it's the insurance carriers who would be a little more leery and would probably want to charge a higher premium.
> 
> ...




eddy is also refusing to workout for interested teams. this per a story in the AJC. 


*A team like the Hawks could offer a lucrative deal without those incentives and force the Bulls to match or pay more than they are willing, forcing a sign-and-trade deal that could possibly include Hawks forward Al Harrington. 

But one hurdle in a potential deal for Curry is that he doesn't intend to work out for interested teams, a stipulation most teams are sure request before offering him a contract.*


http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0705/09hawks.html


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

I love how people will use this opportunity to jump all over Paxson. They'll say things like "Other teams can lockup their own free agents and make them happy, but I guess we're just not capable of that here." Or something to that effect. Redd and Allen have both signed already because they're both unrestricted. The Sonics and Bucks both intended to keep them, so they couldn't afford to risk letting other teams make offers, so they rushed and locked them up (Redd to a greatly overpriced contract, but that's another topic entirely).

With Curry, he's restricted. There's a "reason" it's a different process because the Bulls can match any offer another team throws his way, no matter what. It's like a safety net. No worry of another team grabbing him. Again, that's assuming Paxson's intent is to keep him, which he has said over and over again is the case (though some people will never believe that, for whatever reason).

It's smart business to do it the way Pax is doing it. Period. He has no idea what Eddy's market value is right now, mostly because of the heart situation. Yes, teams have been quick to talk to him, but have any made offers? No. Just because they're not scared off enough by the heart situation to not talk to him doesn't mean it's not affecting the amount of money they'll give him. Let another team make an initial offer. Then, that's the market value. In this case, that makes total sense, as opposed to just taking a number and offering it to Eddy, while having no idea what any other teams would have offered.

Eddy may be unhappy, but it's just because he's anxious for his pay day, understandably so. But, it's a process and, as a 22 year old professional, he should realize that. I'm not worried that he's unhappy right now, because there's no way he'll end up with a "sour taste" in his mouth once/if the Bulls end up signing him to a big deal, say, two weeks from now.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

So Skiles comes out saying he will match any offer, knowing that makes teams reluctant to make offers. Then he tells Curry to go get offers?

This was the strategy of the Clippers and the Hawks...not good company IMO.


----------



## 49erFan1 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Good to hear Eddie is with the Bulls. I now have a new favorite player and by extension team in the NBA.

GO BULLS

GO EDDIE


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Signing Basden now was a really good move. Other teams were interested, and we had to act quickly.

Wait...might that same strategy apply to our own free agents as well?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



MemphisX said:


> So Skiles comes out saying he will match any offer, knowing that makes teams reluctant to make offers. Then he tells Curry to go get offers?
> 
> This was the strategy of the Clippers and the Hawks...not good company IMO.


You're close, but not quite right. (Btw, you meant Paxson, not Skiles)

It think what Pax means is that he wants to hear what kinds of informal offers other teams say they'd be willing to pay out for Eddy. We already know that the Cavs, Sixers, and Hawks have contacted Eddy's agent expressing interest. More than likely, he's received calls from several other teams as well. It's up to Leon Rose (Eddy's agent) to obtain an asking price from these teams, and if something of interest comes along, then relay the info to Pax and ask him to better it. I think that's what he means by gauging Eddy's market value. Find out the level of interest from other teams. And it'll surely take more than a week for that to happen.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



Mikedc said:


> What, exactly, is the reason? An honest answer to that question, from an NBA GM to a player, would be interesting to hear.


To let the market set a player's price. It doesn't always work out to GMs advantage since somtimes players field unreasonably large offers and offers larger than expected but the way players' egos seem to be inflated these days I imagine many think they are worth far more than any team (or at least any team with cap space) would pay them. If Curry thinks he deserves the max at this point in his career and discovers no team can or will offer him more than the mid level obviously Pax then has a far better bargaining position than he does right now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

*tired chick* brings up an excellent point here in the bucks/simmons thread.

is eddie basden really signed to the bulls? or is it just the standard summer league contract? will eddie b. also play for the heat summer league as previously reported?

i hope we have LOCKED basden up.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



yodurk said:


> I'm loving that we didn't waste any time getting Basden on board. I have a strong feeling the kid will contribute for us. Possibly the best defender in the entire NCAA last season.
> 
> As for the Curry thing, Pax is just irked for the same reasons we discussed here yesterday. Eddy's being impatient and immature, and to make those kind of comments 1 week into free agency is ridiculous, especially when health concerns complicate the structuring of a contract. The only thing that I don't see Pax doing is being "proactive"; all this talk about letting the market dictate value, and utilizing restricted free agency...that doesn't really constitute being proactive, does it? However, I'm confident Pax will get the job done this off-season when it's all said and done.


What does Pax need to be 'proactive' with Curry for? He ain't going anywhere unless and until Pax decides so. Curry should shut up and remember who's boss.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



JeremyB0001 said:


> To let the market set a player's price. It doesn't always work out to GMs advantage since somtimes players field unreasonably large offers and offers larger than expected but the way players' egos seem to be inflated these days I imagine many think they are worth far more than any team (or at least any team with cap space) would pay them. If Curry thinks he deserves the max at this point in his career and discovers no team can or will offer him more than the mid level obviously Pax then has a far better bargaining position than he does right now.


Exactly. And while I'm not criticizing Paxson for it... it does suck for Curry and it does give a less than impressive appearance to things when the Bulls move from a "we're bringing you back no matter what" and "we're being proactive" stance to a "let someone else set your price... and we'll get back to you on the insurance" stance.

It's maybe smart business, but I know if my boss suddenly adopted a significantly different approach to my future contract after I had a health problem... that's been resolved... I wouldn't be happy either. And anyone who says they'd take something like that in stride, is, in my opinion, purposely lying or delusional. Thus, it's only smart business to the extent it doesn't cause needless lasting bitterness or screws a relationship altogether.

All that doesn't mean the Bulls should just give him whatever he wants, and it doesn't mean Curry should go berserk and poison the well, but it is a delicate situation and it'd be foolish of either side to start playing hard ball (in the ways that left lingering resentment amongst guys like Pip and Horace Grant in the past). Not saying the Bulls are doing that at this point, but saying there's no real reason to. 

-----------

A couple of other random thoughts:

* Perhaps Curry's refusal to work out for other teams is a sign and show of loyalty to the Bulls. By all accounts he didn't gain much weight and is working out currently, so I could definitely see that, especially if Curry has (or believes he has) been promised the Bulls are bringing him back and would be proactive at making him an offer.

* Again, I'd really like to know about the insurance issues. Most of the time other teams don't need to get their info from the papers about a player, so I don't much buy the "smearing" argument in the short run (in the longer run, a totall different story). However, working out insurance on a contract seems to be something that usually happens after terms are agreed to. If the Bulls were (consciously or unintentionally) dragging their feet on getting him insured (since the medical issues are settled I don't see why it should be a drawn out process), that very well could be a signal from the Bulls that scares other teams (needlessly) and thus drives down Eddy's value and opportunities with other teams. 

Put that together with the perceived change in stance to "go get offers", and it could appear to Curry, very justifiably, that the Bulls are putting the screws to him in a somewhat over the top way. I don't think it's anything insurmountable at this point, but I'd have a hard time not looking at it that way if I were seeing a 30-60% decline in my likely contract value.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Do you guys think we got a steal with Basden? Any offensive skills?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



mizenkay said:


> *tired chick* brings up an excellent point here in the bucks/simmons thread.
> 
> is eddie basden really signed to the bulls? or is it just the standard summer league contract? will eddie b. also play for the heat summer league as previously reported?
> 
> i hope we have LOCKED basden up.


by the words in the paper, 


As for finding a big shooting guard, the Bulls have signed undrafted free agent Eddie Basden, who averaged 15.3 points, 8.5 rebounds and 3.3 steals at Charlotte last year.


I'm assuming he is OURS now...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Interesting that Paxson is doing exactly what many criticized Curry for yesterday.

Taking these negotiations to the press.

What use does Paxson's quote have other than to portray Curry as a pampered man-child... talking about how the Bulls were kind enough to transport Curry AND HIS FRIENDS around the globe on PRIVATE JETS.

Shame on you Paxson. Curry's quote can be attributed to the off-the-cuff ramblings of a somewhat immature 22 year old. I expect better from the general manager of our beloved Bulls.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



kukoc4ever said:


> Interesting that Paxson is doing exactly what many criticized Curry for yesterday.
> 
> Taking these negotiations to the press.
> 
> ...


Actually, Curry's own quotes are what portrayed him as a "pampered man-child"... it's not like the rest of the league didn't already know that Eddy had been flown to many doctors on a private jet.

Some people give Pax and the Bulls' organization waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much credit, as if the rest of the league doesn't pay any attention to what is going on.

If Pax came out with a "no comment", some people wouldn't be happy either (not directed at you, K4E).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



mizenkay said:


> *tired chick* brings up an excellent point here in the bucks/simmons thread.
> 
> is eddie basden really signed to the bulls? or is it just the standard summer league contract? will eddie b. also play for the heat summer league as previously reported?
> 
> i hope we have LOCKED basden up.


I was thinking the same thing - that it might mean we signed him for A Summer League contract or something...
It ain't on the Bulls thread or espn .

I sure hope it's true and we signed for keeps!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



bullet said:


> I was thinking the same thing - that it might mean we signed him for A Summer League contract or something...
> It ain't on the Bulls thread or espn .
> 
> I sure hope it's true and we signed for keeps!


We would have had to sign him to a summer league deal before he joined the summer league team, and this would not fit the timing of the article. I'm thinking we really did sign him. Now whether it's a guaranteed contract or a contract where we can release him midyear, I don't know.

Still, I agree, I'd like to see this report confirmed by other sources, and I"m expecting we'll get some confirmation in other news sources tomorrow.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



kukoc4ever said:


> Interesting that Paxson is doing exactly what many criticized Curry for yesterday.
> 
> Taking these negotiations to the press.
> 
> ...


I dont know that i can agree with that.

if curry stirs the hornets nest then paxson has to answer the questions being raised or it gives sportwriters free reign to paint an unflattering picture.

that was a main problem in the krause era , JK rarely got in front of reporters after things were said by pjax , jordan or whoever ...reporters are basically hunting for the meat of their stories and began to take whatever others said about him and the situations that concerned him as gospel no matter how stupid it appeared on the surface.

lines get drawn and small problems become big ones. 

also there is the not so small matter of curry saying that the bulls are dishonest during the free agent period ...if that perception is allowed to continue , it becomes alot harder to sway potential free agents.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> I dont know that i can agree with that.
> 
> if curry stirs the hornets nest then paxson has to answer the questions being raised or it gives sportwriters free reign to paint an unflattering picture.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Another great post grinch, you've been on a roll lately.

There are enough *Bulls fans* who think our front office consists of Lucifer Paxson and Satan Reinsdorf, why let the perception get out to the rest of the league?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



Mikedc said:


> Exactly.
> * Again, I'd really like to know about the insurance issues. Most of the time other teams don't need to get their info from the papers about a player, so I don't much buy the "smearing" argument in the short run (in the longer run, a totall different story). However, working out insurance on a contract seems to be something that usually happens after terms are agreed to. If the Bulls were (consciously or unintentionally) dragging their feet on getting him insured (since the medical issues are settled I don't see why it should be a drawn out process), that very well could be a signal from the Bulls that scares other teams (needlessly) and thus drives down Eddy's value and opportunities with other teams.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



chifaninca said:


> Mikedc said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.
> ...


Thanks for the info, this is really good stuff (well obviously, it's what you do for a living). I have to say I'm a bit perplexed though, as to why nobody would touch him except at such a high premium.

I know you've got to figure in stuff like profit, but to get an effective cost of 50-75% of the value of the contract, wouldn't you be starting with an assumption that there's a pretty high chance the Bulls would end up filing a claim?

And I would think that if there was such a high chance, no doctor in his right mind would clear him (lest his own malpractice insurance take a hit).

I'm going to show my ignorance of the insurance world, but let me just lay out how I'm thinking of it. Suppose Curry gets a $50M contract. The NBA standard insurance payout is something like 80% I think, so I'll assume the Bulls buy a $40M insurance package. Let's say they pay a fee of $8M (20% of the value of the contract - yeah, that's a lot of money, but I'm just saying for argument's sake- it's a lot less than 50-75%). What's the expected payoff for the insurer? It depends on the probability Curry can't play, no?

Let's take the worst case scenario. The insurance is bought and he keels over the next day, leaving the insurer to pay out all $40M, and that they don't collect any of the fee. The probability of this is 10% Alternatively, he makes it to the end of the deal. That probability is 90%. The expected payoff for the insurer is .9 * 8 + .1 * -40 = $3.2M. 

That's a money-making venture, no? Given those numbers it's a money making venture as long as there's no more than about a 15% chance Curry gets sick.

So what gives? Or is it just, relative to other opportunities out there, that much riskier that it doesn't matter the risk is low? Or do they simply not trust that several doctors find the risk to be low?

And by the way, what are the odds my car insurance goes up because last night some ******* ran into my (parked) car in front of my house? Didn't leave a number or anything, except another pain in the *** for me. :curse:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



chifaninca said:


> Mikedc said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly.
> ...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Mike,


One reason it's so high is that compared to most insureds, Curry is now a verified high risk and is participating in a risk career that will put stress on even the healthiest athletes.

Beyond that, he's a big guy and his heart has to work that much harder.

It's unfortunate, but the actuaries and underwriters get paid to limit the risks that their companies take on. As a scuba diver, I am a high risk activity person. I went through a lot to achieve my various scuba certifications, but that doesn't limit the fact that there is more risk for me, than the average guy my age riding his bike and playing softball in the park.


I do agree that both sides should and will work out something in the end. It's just more difficult because of the extenuating circumstances.

Let's hope the Bulls and Curry never need to use the insurance.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



bullsville said:


> Exactly. Another great post grinch, you've been on a roll lately.
> 
> There are enough *Bulls fans* who think our front office consists of Lucifer Paxson and Satan Reinsdorf, why let the perception get out to the rest of the league?



thx ..doing my best .

I think sometimes a front office is put in a tough spot.

not that i am always backing what pax and reinsdorf do ...because i clearly dont. But when a player calls you out , you have to say something. And not off of a machismo thing , but because its simply good business.

Reinsdorf is a private guy , he pays paxson to take his heat, direct his basketball interest and speak out in these types of things...much like curry with his agents, although he obviously hasn't in this case.

if you pay a guy to handle that stuff ...you should let them. this whole situation should never have happened , Curry only made himself look bad, immature and petty no matter what his merits were in saying what he did.

the sad thing is there have been more than a couple of times in the past year the above statement has applied to curry so i dont think he hasn't learned that yet.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



chifaninca said:


> Mike,
> 
> One reason it's so high is that compared to most insureds, Curry is now a verified high risk and is participating in a risk career that will put stress on even the healthiest athletes.
> 
> Beyond that, he's a big guy and his heart has to work that much harder.


You mean they don't have good actuarial tables for 22 year old 7 footers who play pro basketball and have heart problems?


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



kukoc4ever said:


> Interesting that Paxson is doing exactly what many criticized Curry for yesterday.
> 
> Taking these negotiations to the press.
> 
> Shame on you Paxson. Curry's quote can be attributed to the off-the-cuff ramblings of a somewhat immature 22 year old. I expect better from the general manager of our beloved Bulls.



Better? Eddy is being an ungrateful jerk; why should Pax have to just sit and take it? Pax didnt say anything out of line -- he simply told the TRUTH. they have bent over backwards for him, flying him everywhere. 

Curry should realize he's going to get paid sooner or later, and that being antsy this public way just makes him look like a goof.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

I side with the posters that say Pax had a right to speak up. He was called out! If he had stayed silent, then many of us would have thought he had something to hide. 

Shame on Eddy.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

If Eddy's going to be a baby then we should ship him off. Preferably to Minnesota for KG


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

according to this Eddie Basden ain't signed yet:



> Asked after the game if Basden has earned a spot in the big club's roster with his performance , Coach Scott Skiles replied with a rye "we'll see".


Some good stuff about Basden , who gave Garcia Hell - link.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Ok i'm just pulling this idea out of my arse so don't get too ****ty if you don't like it, would you guys be up for a Curry/Z swap, with some extra's of your choice being chucked in?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Eddie Basden?*

We talked about him during the season, when bullet created some threads about finding a SG from the college ranks.

I had mentioned Basden would be a perfect pick (expecting him to be drafted of course, which he wasn't), but apparently the teams with draft picks didn't think he was good enough or had brain lock.

Through 3 games he has 50 points (16.6 ppg) and has been lauded for his defense. Seems Skiles was in attendance and was pleased with his performance already. Basden's offensive game (which he improved very much over his 4 years at Charlotte) seems like plus on top of the big time D he plays.

Another guy who I said would look nice is Melvin Sanders (former Oklahoma State Cowboy), who seems to be playing with a lot of energy in summer league.

Should we expect to see the Bulls offer Basden a contract in a week?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*

Did you guys also read about Luke Jackson tooling Hodge?

I said it a million time Basden is the steal of the draft. Perfect fit for us in every way. Won't demand a lot of shots(more for Eddy and Ben), can handle ball and pass very well(great fit along side Ben), and can handle our big two guard post up defense problem.

Now if we can just add Yell or Reef we will have considerably more depth, that on top of the fact our young guys will be a year older and we are a much more dangerous team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Eddie Basden?*

Whoops, can you merge this please. Didn't see the other thread. Darnit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



yodurk said:


> I'm loving that we didn't waste any time getting Basden on board. I have a strong feeling the kid will contribute for us. Possibly the best defender in the entire NCAA last season.


The NCAA thought he was the best, as he was National Defensive Player of the Year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



bullet said:


> according to this Eddie Basden ain't signed yet:
> 
> Some good stuff about Basden , who gave Garcia Hell - link.



great report on basden. i wonder if the "rye" smile skiles gave was lightly toasted? lol.

let's hope he's signed asap. i don't want miami to get this guy.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree :yes:. We ought to lock this guy up for two-three years. 

Prasalic is playing well also.


----------



## onetenthlag (Jul 29, 2003)

dsouljah9 said:


> I agree :yes:. We ought to lock this guy up for two-three years.
> 
> Prasalic is playing well also.


Hopefully there's room for both these guys on the roster. Prasalic sounds like he's not quite ready to contribute for the Bulls in the regular season, but it would be nice to have such a unique player stashed away for the future.

Can the Bulls sign him and see if he can play in Europe for 1-2 years?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

is deng gai on any teams summer roster ?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Suntimes : Paxson Upset With Curry/Bulls Sign Basden*



mizenkay said:


> great report on basden. i wonder if the "rye" smile skiles gave was lightly toasted? lol.
> 
> let's hope he's signed asap. i don't want miami to get this guy.


After contemplating why we haven't signed him yet, I just realized that free agents can't be officially signed until July 22nd. But he's playing like a 1st rounder and it's obvious that PaxSkiles likes him. If we jump at him first with a 2-year offer w/ a 3rd year team option (assuming that's possible), I don't see how he turns it down. Plus he'll get more chances to play here compared to Miami.


----------

